# Im Clean Wrecked



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

see thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34459

:wall: sooooooooooo warm


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd say u aare! Thats a big job hehe


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

looks well mark


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

You mad? lmao 

Looks like a clean job mate  

Any jobs goin in JA little over the summer btw?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

cheers people, 

it was polished last night going to wax it today! 

dont think there are any jobs goin in Lyttles over the summer! sorry


----------

